# Can you?



## playallday (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey can someone make me a sig? It for my poll "Have you Flashed you DS?" (If you want to see it go to the link in my sig).

Heres a OK DS pix.
http://www.nintendo.com/images/ds/what/features/ds-0.jpg

You can add anything you want (and yes if you want you can add your name)

Need needs to say "Have you Flashed you DS?" and maybe somewhere "Poll"

Thanks!!!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 12, 2008)

It's translucent, will look good on any color background.


----------



## playallday (Jun 13, 2008)

NICE!!! I'll use it.

I'm still open for more!


----------



## playallday (Jun 14, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> It's translucent, will look good on any color background.


Hey can you edit this one for my avatar(less then 100 pixels by 140 pixels)?


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 14, 2008)

ding.


----------



## playallday (Jun 16, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> ding.


he-he sorry but can you remove the text("Poll" and "Have you fl..." ete)?

Thanks!!! Your the best!!!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> RyukeDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it'll just be the DS then?


----------



## playallday (Jun 17, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But with the gbatemp logo, and make it translucent.

And thanks one more time!


----------



## playallday (Jun 21, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> RyukeDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone? bump


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## playallday (Jun 25, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

>


Thanks a lot! Thats it for now!


----------

